# State Schools moraira



## maxmel2011 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi we are looking to relocate to Moraira Hopefully in the next couple of months we are based in the UK my children are soon to be four and eight so mum will be starting reception in September and the other would be going into year three UK’s 
Neither children speak Spanish but obviously we are very keen to blend into the Spanish culture hence why I thought state school and obviously financial reasons that would be the best option could anybody recommend the best schools for this I’d also be interested to know if the children stay on over lunch and it’s a two hour period what are they doing this time to the kids just play or are they in a canteen for two hours?!

We will rent a property and then buy once we’ve settled so depending on where the school is I would want to rent close by ready to start for September

One last thing is how do you register for a school I’ve read places you have to go to the town hall I’m just conscious with Covid restrictions we might not get to go before we move and I’m conscious that it has to be done in April or May any advice on this would be appreciated


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

maxmel2011 said:


> Hi we are looking to relocate to Moraira Hopefully in the next couple of months we are based in the UK my children are soon to be four and eight so mum will be starting reception in September and the other would be going into year three UK’s
> Neither children speak Spanish but obviously we are very keen to blend into the Spanish culture hence why I thought state school and obviously financial reasons that would be the best option could anybody recommend the best schools for this I’d also be interested to know if the children stay on over lunch and it’s a two hour period what are they doing this time to the kids just play or are they in a canteen for two hours?!
> 
> We will rent a property and then buy once we’ve settled so depending on where the school is I would want to rent close by ready to start for September
> ...


Welcome 

At 4 & 8 they would be absolutely fine in state school - mine were about that age when we moved here.

They will be allocated school places according to where you live & where there are spaces. Yes, they are allocated by the education department at the Town Hall. That can be done after you arrive - at any time of year.


You say that you are UK based. Do you have EU passports?

If not, & you are British, I'm sure you realise that you will ahev to apply for visas in order to move to Spain now.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Welcome
> 
> At 4 & 8 they would be absolutely fine in state school - mine were about that age when we moved here.
> 
> ...


Isn't it strange. That feeling of saying "you know if you're British it isn't that simple"

Every time i read that, I feel sad to be honest, considering how it was for me, and you and your kids. Those opportunities gone for so many


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Isn't it strange. That feeling of saying "you know if you're British it isn't that simple"
> 
> Every time i read that, I feel sad to be honest, considering how it was for me, and you and your kids. Those opportunities gone for so many


So so I 

It was SO easy when we came a nearly 17.5 years ago with 2 kids & four suitcases, to just 'suck it & see' for a year. 

We knew the town & area, but it really was just a case of booking a one way flight!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> So so I
> 
> It was SO easy when we came a nearly 17.5 years ago with 2 kids & four suitcases, to just 'suck it & see' for a year.
> 
> We knew the town & area, but it really was just a case of booking a one way flight!


I know. 

As the song says... 

"those were the days my friend"....

Im so lucky i made it but i feel sad for those of the further... Not the brexit voting idiots
.. But their kids and grandkids who lost the opportunity!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Matriculation is not hard for schools and can be done at any time. You will however need to be on the padron and registered your kids with the doctor. You do not need residency at this stage either as all children have a right to education. You can apply to any school but if late then you might not get a choice. Your children will be okay at that age with respect to language although it will not be plain sailing as it will take them a couple of years to assimilate the language needed at that level
There is a possibility that the eldest might repeat which is not unusual in Spain. Do not expect the schools to take charge of everything. Kids get daily homework even in primary and you will need to train them how to do this so Spanish , whilst not advanced, would be good for you to have. Finally, one thing that many of us do not really consider is that as your kids progress through school you might consider if you wish them to be fully educated in Spain or maybe return to UK. Spain has very high graduate unemployment and after 2026 returning UK nationals will no longer have home status for UK universities meaning they could be classified as international students. This is extremely expensive. In order to obtain UK home status you and your children would need to have resided in UK prior to any course starting. In short, you would need to return when children are 15. That is something that I face and it is a huge game changer so do keep it in mind.


----------

